# ADVICE please



## trivintos (Apr 17, 2010)

Hello!
I just registered on the forums in hope that I'll be clarified with some details regarding an Audi TT mk1, 1.8 T.
I'm considering buying this model as my first car. I've found some pretty good offers as well. But because of some personal issues as well as some other doubts, I request your help regarding some very specific questions. 
As I said I've found some good offers (around 7K euro, 80K KM). But the price seems very low for some cars, and higher for others which apparently have almost the same characteristics. From what I've heard on other forums, most turbines need replacing at around 80K km. So could this be a reason for the low price on some of the cars? That they are in need of immediate repairs or parts changing?
Another q.: How are the maintenance costs, and the reliability of this car? Again I've heard some sources say that the turbine is a bit dodgy especially on the earlier models (those are the ones which I'm going for). Are there any other common issues?
Other clarifications: Is the steering wheel telescopically adjustable? How hard is it to press the clutch pedal?
Any help regarding any of the questions would be greatly appreciated, and thank you for your time in reading this.


----------



## dazzadrew1 (Feb 6, 2010)

have a read here my friend

Audi TT
Although in great demand the value of Audi's TT has started to drop, so could now be the time to bag a stylish bargain?

With plenty of Audi TT coupes flying around you can afford to be picky 
By Richard DredgeJune 2005
When it debuted in 1999, the Audi TT's concept car looks made it the motor to be seen in. Six years of familiarity have lessened the impact of that amazing bodywork, but its enduring popularity means it is still in big demand - and there are plenty around, which is great news if you are after a used model. Values have started to drop, so now is the time to buy yourself a real design classic.

Early stability scares led to a worldwide recall of the car, but the TT's image has remained rock-solid and there's more choice than ever. Audi has expanded the original range to include a budget 150bhp front-wheel-drive model and a storming 3.2-litre V6.

Prices
Roadsters are worth more than their Coupe equivalents and, as you would expect, the more powerful the car, the higher its value. You can now buy an early imported left-hand-drive TT 180 Coupe for less than ΂£9,000; the equivalent UK machine will fetch ΂£11,000.

A 52-registered TT 225 Coupe with 28,000 miles on the clock costs around ΂£19,500 from a dealer; deduct ΂£1,500 for a TT 180 Coupe, while Roadsters command a ΂£500 premium. The 3.2 V6 Coupe starts at ΂£21,000 for an 03-plate in a private sale - add another ΂£1,000 for the Roadster.

What to look for
It is vitally important to check that any TT you are considering has been recalled for suspension modifications, plus the fitment of an ESP system and a rear spoiler. Also, the timing belt, tensioner and water pump need replacing at 60,000 miles - not the 80,000 Audi specifies. This is a ΂£500 job.

Timing belts on 1.8-litre engines have been known to snap between 65,000-80,000 miles, and the extensive damage this causes is sometimes not repairable. Standard 17-inch Avus alloys cost ΂£270 to replace - optional 18-inch rims can be up to ΂£500 a piece.

Checklist
Drive on right: don't be afraid to buy a left-hand-drive car if cash is tight, but it'll always be worth less than a right-drive example. There are plenty of imported right-hookers around, yet UK dealers should be able to service them - check with your garage first.
Engine: some people get carried away with ECU chips. If a car you're considering has been upgraded, you must know. Reliability will be suspect if the 1.8T engine has been pumped up to 300bhp or more. Economy could also suffer.
Convertibles: new Roadster hoods cost ΂£1,000 for the outer fabric alone. If the whole unit needs replacing, expect to fork out ΂£5,000, so it pays to check very closely. Make sure the top goes up and down smoothly, and look for signs of water leaks inside.
Storage: coupes provide more luggage space than the Roadster, and there are rear seats, too - although these are tiny. No matter what the roof is made of, all TTs should have a rear spoiler - part of the safety recall carried out in 2000.
Cabin: check every electrical item, from lights to the stereo - especially on early examples. Glitches are common and hard to cure, so ensure you discover any problems before you hand over your cash. Cabin otherwise well built and stylish.
Recalls
Apr 2000: Instability and loss of directional control could occur (Sep 1998-Dec 1999 cars).
Nov 2001: Rear axle ball joints may seize (Feb 1997-Feb 2000 cars).
Oct 2002: Airbag may not deploy (all examples with the three-spoke sports steering wheel).
Owner comment
Gavin Whalley, of Green Street Green, Kent, is completely smitten with his TT 1.8T, thanks to its concept car looks. He said: "It's great to drive and has a superbly built cabin, but the dealer's attitude leaves a lot to be desired.

"Staff think they're doing you a favour selling you a ΂£32,000 car, and at service time they're really unhelpful. The best thing any owner can do is join the TT Forum (www.********.co.uk) - it's amazingly useful."

Read more: http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/carreviews ... z0lLNDeWwo


----------



## TTQ2K2 (Jun 25, 2009)

Good advice above. One thing to correct in your OP...turbo does not go out at 80K....or 100...or 150. Very reliable.

cheers.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

The TT has a 1.8 turbo engine or a 3.2 naturally aspirated engine...

_A turbine is a rotary engine that extracts energy from a fluid or air flow and converts it into useful work_

The steering column is adjustable like most cars these days, and clutch depression is also no different from any other manual car


----------



## Stucoupe (Mar 9, 2009)

Hi guys; I'm sorry if this is not the right thread to post in, but it seemed most sensible, and maybe an idea to update it.

I left the Corrado scene a while ago and looked into get a TT. Prices were high 2 years ago, for me, and due to complexities in life I left the whole idea on back burn. Anyhow, I'm really keen to get one now, and it's got to be the 3.2. I've read this Buying Advice thread, and some queries pop up.

-	Were all TT's recalled, or just before a certain year? (suspension etc)
-	I presume ESP and the spoiler became standard after a given year?

My ideal wish list might also flag some more questions too. Last year I saw a couple lovely examples for for about £10k, with 50k miles, when only 5 years old. That was my target for this year, but not seen many 55 plates. Instead I've seen a few snatched up quickly on that trading site, for just over £8k, on say a 54 plate, with a fair few miles. My ideal car would be: dark or blue exterior, with light leather trim - cream or the silky silvery colour. I'd like average mileage. It's got to be the coupe and not the soft top. Then the clincher - I reckon I should be going for the Manual. But one of your V6 threads says the DSG lasts, as long as its oil is changed every 40k.

-	Just how reliable is this DSG?
-	The DSG; is the just automatic, and some have paddles; or do all DSG's have paddles?
-	From memory the DSG oil is about £10/ltr ; how many litres does the DSG take?

I noticed a log of a few things being changed by people. But looking the other way at it, are people finding they're getting to a 100k miles and everything is as original? 
-	Or is it common for say a clutch to go at 70k miles???
-	How complex is the exhaust; many parts to it?

Many thanks in advance!
[smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## mrgoodcat (Aug 25, 2009)

Hi Stu, all recalls had been done long before the v6 came along. DSG's seem to be hit and miss, some on here have high mileage and no probs while other's have had problems at 40k. I have manual which I prefer, when I went for service at Awesome a couple of the lads there mentioned that the 3.2 manual much less likely to suffer clutch failure due to smooth power delivery.


----------



## Stucoupe (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks Mr Cat; in which case I think I'll stick with the idea of Manual then. And if a clutch has gone on a 60k mile car, then I'll steer clear of it. I guess its just patience in waiting for the right car; colours, spec etc.


----------



## stonehouse (Sep 22, 2011)

Hello, I've just started looking for a Mk1 TT for my wife, and I've got a simple question but I can't find the answer anywhere.

In a TT described as a "AUDI TT 1.8 T Quattro 2dr [180] [6] Coupe ", it's obvious what the "[180]" means but what does the "[6]" mean? With the [6] it appears to use more fuel and be lower performance.

It can't be the date because there are some dated 2004.

Sorry if this is a silly question.

Regards,
Paul.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Paul, I expect the 6 means 6 gears, some 180 only have 5..
Hoggy.


----------



## ericguizzetti (Dec 12, 2014)

I was curious if any years are better or worse for purchase MK1 Audi TT? I'm looking at a Audi TT 2002 225hp 6 vs 2004 Audi TT 225hp 6. I read awhile ago some where that most Audi TT issues occurred between 2000-2003. Should I avoid those years?

Both the cars I'm looking out have around 120,000 miles the 2004 is $1,000 more...

Please help making a purchase Saturday


----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

ericguizzetti said:


> I was curious if any years are better or worse for purchase MK1 Audi TT? I'm looking at a Audi TT 2002 225hp 6 vs 2004 Audi TT 225hp 6. I read awhile ago some where that most Audi TT issues occurred between 2000-2003. Should I avoid those years?
> 
> Both the cars I'm looking out have around 120,000 miles the 2004 is $1,000 more...
> 
> Please help making a purchase Saturday


Where I live a v6 cost 3 times the road tax of a 225,altho it should have less stress/age wear (generalisation)

120k miles your looking at needing the second cambelt/wp change,(if the first has been done!)

80-100k a lot of other items may still be in good shape,but over that ..clutch,shocks,bushes,bearings, n so on.
Check hoggy's standard" buying a tt post".

btw ,mine bought end aug had 90k up and all the "standard" probs..dash unreadable,grindy noises from haldex etc  ! ,but I knew what I was getting.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

ericguizzetti said:


> I was curious if any years are better or worse for purchase MK1 Audi TT? I'm looking at a Audi TT 2002 225hp 6 vs 2004 Audi TT 225hp 6. I read awhile ago some where that most Audi TT issues occurred between 2000-2003. Should I avoid those years?
> 
> Both the cars I'm looking out have around 120,000 miles the 2004 is $1,000 more...
> 
> Please help making a purchase Saturday


I would consider the newer 2004 for that reason alone but 2002 onwards will have much the same setup.
The key therefore to the 2 cars is how they both drive and the quality you see in the service history with each of them.

Look at the breather system through the inlet manifold runners for being dry or oily
Look at the injector ports for how clean or oily they are
Look at the rocker cover gasket at the side of the block where the TIP bends down past the corner of the head... See how dry this is or if much oil is down the side or onto the gearbox

How dry and clean those areas are give you some clues to leaks and some levels of initial maintenance you may have to invest in.

Cleaner and dryer may be the better one to go for.

However..... Even if some of the above stacks against the 2004 ..... A couple of years newer still feels the right thing to do.

Coincidentally I remapped a 2004 last night with 100k miles and commented to the owner that it felt and drove like it would at 10-20k.

Sent from my iPlod


----------



## ovlov (May 22, 2016)

Hi guys,

This is all very helpful so just want to say thank you.


----------



## KSixTT6 (Nov 13, 2017)

looking around to buy a TT mk1 and these pieces of advice and things to look out for especially the DSG comments have helped narrow down Year and model so thanking you


----------



## GraceC (Apr 22, 2018)

Hello,
I have recently joined the forum because I am about to purchase my first TT. I was initially going for the 1.8 (150) Roadster, however since commencing my research I've read it's better to go for a coupe 1.8 225bh Quattro (with BAM engine). I have no knowledge of cars in general so this is a complete learning curve for me! 
My only 2 cars to date are a Citroen Saxo and a GTI golf which I purchased 8 yrs ago at 78,000 and it's still going. However, I recall the day that I saw my first Audi TT, it was 1999 and I was living in France. My jaw dropped and I have held onto my desire for them all this time.

So time to finally buy one.

I have a small budget (max £4,500) but I have time (as my Golf is still functioning). I joined this site for advice - which, even by just reading this one post I have gained so much already but will need investigate much more. And also to view the market place. 
The advise above is extremely helpful but also overwhelming (when as naive as I) however I will digest it a bit at a time and may have questions.

It may also take me a while to navigate my way around this forum.

Many thanks for the information so far. 
Grace


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Grace, Welcome to the TTF.
My standard reply for would be Mk1 owners

Service history is very important. 
Cambelt/water pump 75K miles or 5 years which ever comes first.
Dash instruments (dashpod) read correctly & coolant temp reaches 90 within a couple of miles & stays there.
If it has xenon headlights, make sure the headlight washers work, MOT fail.
3.2 V6 no turbo or cambelt to worry about, so should be more reliable & a nicer exhaust note.
V6 Chain wear can be checked using VagCom, very expensive to replace.
DSG may be weak link, unless you can find a manual. Expensive to repair, but probably no more expensive than a manuals clutch.
Check no delay when pulling away & no juddering when reversing slowly while turning up an incline or into a tight parking space.

Don't rush into it. A good TT is a wonderful car, a bad un can be a money pit.
Plenty of good uns out there, but probably more bad uns, so as I said don't rush into it.
A bad TT, could be the most expensive car you've ever bought.

Roadsters, check roof operation thorougly & carpets for damp, especially in the rear. Roof drains block easily & damp can cause lot of future probs in rest of car.
Hoggy.


----------



## PlasticMac (Apr 25, 2017)

Don't dismiss the 150/180/190 front wheel drive (FWD) non Quattro models. They are simpler mechanically, so less (but still plenty) to go wrong. I'm biased of course, but if you just want a tidy TT MK1 as a daily driver to enjoy, without too much tinkering, they are well worth a look. Cheaper too! Good luck.
Mac.
Edit: By cheaper, I meant you can get a better condition/more options /lower mileage car for your budget.


----------

